# New Floor



## HeroMyOttb (Dec 28, 2009)

Hey Everyone!

I just got a trailer and it has a decent floor, most of it is extremely solid except for the back right corner has been getting wet and seems to have some trailer. I'm just going to go ahead and replace the floor.

I have been looking up the type of wood I need to use and i'm seeing a lot of different responses.

So what are some of your opinions on the type of WOOD that should be used for the trailer floor.


----------



## HombresArablegacy (Oct 12, 2013)

HeroMyOttb said:


> Hey Everyone!
> 
> I just got a trailer and it has a decent floor, most of it is extremely solid except for the back right corner has been getting wet and seems to have some trailer. I'm just going to go ahead and replace the floor.
> 
> ...


Use pressure treated wood (pine) of the same length and width as what is currently in the trailer. You can put a coat of Thompsons Water seal on the wood after it's installed to help make it last a long time.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Pressure treated wood.....
There are different levels of saturation during PT processes so ask and get as high a saturation as possible for longevity...

That said, no floor will last if it is not taken good care of.
After using the trailer, clean any manure immediately out. Sweep it and wash out carefully any remaining pieces. 
Pay close attention to seams and against the walls and edges...
If you have mats, lift/flip them up and allow the floor to completely dry before putting them back down.

I know of several trailers that are "old" yet the floor is the original because it was taken care of.
A investment to replace a floor, a lot of work but it should last for many, many years.

Not sure about needing to do Thompson Water Seal....
Lumber is already sealed....maybe any edges you need to cut and expose but good penetration of PT solvents should reach the center of the wood...
_A word of caution that when you do put the floor down to put a 10 penny nail or some space between boards for expansion but more importantly you need room for drainage if a horse urinates or from washing out the trailer...
Enjoy the project....
:runninghorse2:...
_


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

horselovinguy said:


> _A word of caution that when you do put the floor down to put a 10 penny nail or some space between boards for expansion but more importantly you need room for drainage if a horse urinates or from washing out the trailer...
> _


You will want to determine spacing, if any, based on how wet the PT wood is. If it is KDAT (kiln dried after treatment), yes, you want to space it. However, the typical PT wood you buy around here is not re-dried after treatment and it will shrink A LOT, just like green wood. With wet PT wood, we butt the boards and they will shrink leaving about a 1/4" gap.


----------



## HeroMyOttb (Dec 28, 2009)

Thank for the replies everyone. I haave been shopping around and would this be a good option?

My current boards are 2inx12inx8ft. These boards are the same size. They are southern yellow pine and grade 1. Seems to have a special type of pressure treatment but not sure? What you think?
https://www.menards.com/main/buildi...22263403-c-13125.htm?tid=-1258033346441619461


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

^^^^ That lumber is fine to use.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Take care when you lay the floor that the "rings" edges face down so_ if_ they warp and cup they _*not*_ pop and catch a foot while loading or unloading. 
They also will not hold urine/water either but shed it off.
This is what I refer to...explained and shown.
_http://www.todayshomeowner.com/video/how-to-install-wood-deck-boards/_
Enjoy your project...and we want to see pictures {of course} during and when finished. 


:runninghorse2:...


----------

